# Programing a MH1210W Thermostat



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi...I am in trouble (again??)....After buying a STC -1000 and programing it without too much trouble with help from a Youtube video to switch a heat bulb on at 23C and off at 24C ...I bought what I thought was another but it turned out to be a MH1210W......and I cannot program it to do the same .......
I would be very grateful if I can get guidance here ...I have attached the instructions but they just confuse me and although there is a video on Youtube ..I just cannot get it programed... Thanks MK


----------

